# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Когда мыло становится врагом

## Irina

*Когда мыло становится врагом*

Мыло — одно из тех средств, на выбор которого большинство женщин перестали обращать внимание, как на некий анахронизм. А ведь от правильного выбора во многом зависит состояние кожи. Стоит ли тратить огромные суммы денег на увлажняющие и защищающие средства, если можно просто правильно подобрать для себя мыло?

*Как это ни странно звучит, но не всякое мыло является мылом*. Точнее не всякое мыло производится из натуральных компонентов. Однако вряд ли стоит расстраиваться по этому поводу. Нередко синтетическое мыло дает фору обыкновенному.

Настоящее, можно даже сказать натуральное, мыло получают из животных жиров и щелочи. Раньше мыловары использовали говяжий и бараний жир, сегодня наиболее популярными в производстве мыла являются норковый жир, а также хлопковое, соевое, кокосовое масло. Именно по содержанию последнего, как наиболее дорогого и полезного для кожи, определяют сорта мыла. Принципиально процесс мыловарения состоит из подогревания жира и добавления в него щелочи. Последний упомянутый компонент мыла вызывает больше всего нареканий со стороны косметологов, дерматологов и, конечно же, женщин.

Кожу человека покрывает тончайшая пленка, состоящая из жиров, которые в свою очередь выделяются сальными железами. Во время мытья щелочь, особенно «богато» представленная в дешевом мыле, смывает вместе с грязью эту защитную пленку. Результатом этого является сухость кожи. Для предотвращения этого явления в мыло добавляют ланолин и спермацет.

*По содержанию кокосового масла различают 3 класса мыла.* Мыла I группы содержат 15% этого масла, мыла II группы — 10-12%, мыла III группы — до 10%. Для тех, кто заботится о своей коже лучше выбрать 1 класс или детское мыло, относящееся к отдельной группе. Предназначено последнее соответственно для детей и для лиц с повышенной чувствительностью кожи.

На этом список компонентов, имеющих значение в мытье, заканчивается. Отдушки, красители и антибактериальные компоненты являются вовсе необязательными. Более того, как показали последние исследования, некоторые из этих компонентов являются еще и вредными для кожи человека.

Что касается веществ, придающих мылу приятный запах, то наиболее опасной для здоровья женщины является амбровая нитромускусная отдушка. С поверхности кожи это вещество может всасываться в кровь и попадать в грудное молоко. Последствия такого действия не изучены и потому в Европе эта отдушка запрещена. Впрочем, это не означает, что она запрещена в азиатских странах.

Красители также не играют какой-либо роли. Конечно, приятно мыться куском мыла цвета того фрукта, которым оно пахнет. В то же время вряд ли кому по душе тот факт, что некоторые из анилиновых красителей, ранее использовавшихся для «раскраски» мыла были канцерогенами. Про красители, которые используются сегодня, можно сказать одно — «время покажет». Конечно, с одной стороны волка бояться в лес, не ходить, однако с другой стороны — береженного, сами знаете, кто бережет.

*Но больше всего нареканий со стороны медиков вызывает триклозан.* Впервые это вещество появилось в составе стиральных порошков. Добавляли его с целью уменьшения запаха, который неминуемо появляется при стирке белья вследствие размножения бактерий. Позже кому-то пришла мысль добавлять триклозан в мыло.

Многочисленные исследования, проведенные за последние 5 лет, сначала доказали, что мыло с триклозаном не только бесполезно в отношении «микробной безопасности», но и опасно. На коже человека живут миллионы микробов, которые... защищают кожу. Как только на поверхности появляется незнакомый и опасный микроб, «свои» бактерии его убивают. Триклозан же убивает всех без разбору.

Учитывая то, что используется это средство более 20 лет, микробы научились вырабатывать против него защиту. Потому и является использование мыла с триклозаном у здоровых людей достаточно опасной процедурой. Убивая «хороших» микробов, это антибактериальное средство, дает гораздо больше шансов «плохим» проникнуть в кожу и вызвать инфекцию. Возникает парадоксальный эффект — после длительного применения мыла возникает кожная инфекция.

Как показывают научные исследования, обыкновенное мыло является вполне «противомикробным». Ведь предотвратить инфекцию можно обыкновенным удалением грязи с микробами.

*Вместо заключения несколько полезных советов.*

1. Чем больше в составе мыла кокосового масла, тем лучше.

2. Чем меньше ингредиентов входит в состав мыла, тем лучше. Чем больше бесполезных ингредиентов, тем больше шансов заработать аллергическую реакцию. В элитных косметических линиях нередко вообще не используется никаких отдушек и красителей.

3. Если у вас жирная кожа, то лучше использовать синтетические средства (жидкое мыло). Для нормальной и сухой кожи можно использовать щелочное мыло. Но лучше все-таки не экономить и использовать нейтральное мыло.

4. Синтетические средства рекомендуются при большинстве кожных заболеваний, так как обычное мыло может вызывать обострение. Тем не менее, необходимо согласовать с врачом использование того или иного мыла.

5. Если у вас здоровая кожа не используйте антибактериальное мыло каждый день. Кроме побочных эффектов вы ничего не получите. Мыло с триклозаном лучше использовать в случаях, о которых так много говорится в рекламе — мелких повреждениях кожи, слишком близком общении с животными, после контакта с больными людьми.

6. Не используйте мыло для мытья головы. В противном случае вы рискуете получить сухие и ломкие волосы.

7. Вовсе необязательно использовать мыло для ежедневного мытья тела. Сегодня на рынке представлены сотни марок гелей для душа, содержащие мягкие моющие средства, не вызывающие высыхания кожи и раздражения.

----------

